# 67 brake lights and hazard lights



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

Helo, got a 67 GTO conv. that I lost brake lights and hazard lights a couple months ago, checked and rear driving lights, left and right turn singles work, but no rear brake nor hazard lights... I did test brake switch which is good, but no power to the switch! I ran a jumper from the positive of the battery to the white wire (that goes to the switch) and the brake lights come on/work, but when I tired the flashers they both are/stayed solid, hum?
So I need to find where I lost power to the brake switch but can someone point me in the direction of where the orange brake power wire (which isn't hot now) get's it's power? I hear some say the fuse box, some the turn single switch, other even side check out the light switch.
I had checked the fuses and they where good, even cleaned up the fuse ends and forks of the fuse box, still no problem solved.

If this continues, any real issue with running a hot file with it's own push button switch (fused) down to the white wire to manually have break lights until problem is solved?

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers

I would not run the push button as a temp, I would maybe do a keyed power to the break light switch till you figure out what's going on. Someone here may be able to help you with the wiring.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums! :cheers
> 
> I would not run the push button as a temp, I would maybe do a keyed power to the break light switch till you figure out what's going on. Someone here may be able to help you with the wiring.


I would start at the brake light switch, and measure voltage coming out of it when you push the pedal. It is a yellow wire on my 65.


----------



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

Currently "NO" power to the switch so no voltage at the switch which isn't the switch's fault. Keep the thoughts coming, yes key power would work if all else fails. 

Can anyone tell me, what might be hooked/fused with the brake lights?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you replace the Hazard light relay, i.e. flasher unit? It could be as simple as that.


----------



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

Yes I replaced hazard relay, same issue.


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

Did this get resolved? I have a bit of an excessive draw with brakes lights and hazards. Wondered what was found, could give me a better direction.


----------

